

CoreJS: a new CoffeeScript web framework - vier
http://core-js.org/

======
TrevorBurnham
Ryan Dahl (creator of Node) tweeted that "this looks pretty awesome":
<http://twitter.com/ryah/status/148659426897825792>

It looks very Rails-y with many sensible defaults (e.g. automatic CSRF for
forms), but is quite a bit more lightweight. Making Redis a dependency is a
smart choice; you need to store all session state, etc. outside of the process
in order to cluster a Node app and take advantage of all cores.

------
steilpass
No automatic tests?

